# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  واکشی اطلاعات از جدول با دیتای زیاد

## ma.andishe

سلام
خواستم بدونم اگر بخوام مثلا ۱۰۰۰ تا رکورد از یک جدول واکشی کنم ایا تفاوتی توی سرعت داره که از جدول با مثلا ۱۰۰۰۰ رکرد باشه یا ۱۰۰۰۰۰۰ رکورد ؟
من اطلاعات خاصی رو واکشی میکنم و با شرط هستند یه سلکت خالی نیست

----------


## fakhravari

:لبخند گشاده!:  206 با 207 فرق داره.
پیج بندی انجام دهید

----------


## ma.andishe

> 206 با 207 فرق داره.
> پیج بندی انجام دهید



دلیل سوال من اینه
در حال نوشتن پروژه ای هستم
که یک جدول دارم که میتونه ظرف یکسال بالای یک میلیون رکورد بگیره به همین دلیل  خواستم چندین جدول ایجاد کنم
واضح تر بگم  اون جدول رو به یکسال که چهار فصل و یا چهار جدول تبدیل کردم و  اطلاعات هر فصل رو توی جدول خودش بنشونم و  در اخر  سال مثلا زمستون بیام جدول بهار و تابستون رو خالی بکنم و یک بک اپ گیری منظم هم داشته باشم که هم از حجم بالای اطلاعات که تو تو سالهای بعدی زیاد میشن جلوگیری کنم و هم کوئری های سبک تری و سریع تری داشته باشم اما سرعت کوئری برام خیلی مهم تره بخاطر همین خواستم بدونم واقعا کوئری که مثلا 500 رورد رو میخواد برگردونه ایا خیلی فرق میکنه که از جدولی با 5میلیون رورد باشه یا 1 میلیون رکورد؟
ایا راه یا ایده ای بهتر هست؟

----------


## fakhravari

توی درج مشکلی نیست
روی واکشی از صفحه بندی استفاده کنین

----------

